# Ordered My Gold Tegu



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

I put in my order at my local reptile shop going on two weeks now,I was told he would be coming from Guyana but there's no promise I'll get him being so late in the season.Is this a common problem this time of year? Or are they readily available year around? I'm having Tegu anxiety!


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

You bought a wild caught tegu??? :shock:  :shock:  :?: :?:


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

The shop owner said he'd be between 12 or 15 inches.Is there a problem with ordering this way?


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

CANCEL THAT ORDER NOW!!! Unless it's captive bred, you're opening up a BIG bag of medical issues, vet bills, and death!!!!


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

Read Bobby's article about wild caught purchases. Besides, it's hibernation period, so practically no healthy babies are available right now.


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

If i cancel the order I lose my deposit,I've known this owner for over 20 yrs. and I have never heard of any problems with any of his Tegu's,could it be he gets them from a breeder there? He has a wall with pics of happy tegu owners. Now you got me wondering!


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

just make sure he's captive bred. Ask Bobby. Anybody care to back me up?

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=65&t=3370&view=unread#unread" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=65&t=3370&view=unread#unread</a><!-- l -->


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

I could however transfer the deposit to one of the nice Savannah's he has and go for the Tegu elsewhere,I sure don't want to go through that situation again like I did with my first one. Any thoughts on that?


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

It all depends on how experienced you are with lizards... Savs are harder to tame and needier than tegus, but if you've got experience go for it. If you do get the tegu though, take him to a herp vet immediately and be prepared to pay some steep bills.


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll find out tomorrow if it will be captive bred,I'm pretty sure he said they were,he ordered two for himself also with the same order.


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 2, 2009)

If he's imported, chances are he's wild caught. Just be extremely careful. How much was he selling for?


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

65 bucks.Man everything has changed so much,back in 1980 when I had my reptiles you just made sure the temps were ok with heat bulbs and dealt with whatever came up,back then we had no internet,reptile shops were almost non existent,we either caught our own,or hung around the zoo.It's very sophisticated now. I hope I didn't make a mistake. If it's a wild caught i think I'll go another route,I won't stop searching for my Gold though.


----------



## whoru (Nov 2, 2009)

i have a gold i will sale you


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 2, 2009)

You have a PM whoru


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 3, 2009)

UPDATE: The Tegu I orderd is a wild catch so I'm truning the deposit into food and substrate materials for my new 2 ft. Gold Tegu I'm getting from Whoru.This is most excellent!

I love this place already,what a deal!


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 3, 2009)

GREAT JOB MAN!!! It pays to get a second opinion, doesn't it? :-D


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 3, 2009)

Yes and now I will be a proud new owner of an Argentine B&W from Bobby.Come to find out the Tegu I had when I was a kid was a B&W instead of a Gold.I'll breathe easier getting a fine lizard from Bobby.

Whoru is a very nice person and she directed me to Bobby,I had to cancel on her for the Gold but she was very understanding,thanks to the Lady!  

I can't wait,especially after visiting the Varnyard site!


----------



## cornking4 (Nov 3, 2009)

You can't go wrong with Bobby's herps. He's the master of sexing them too!!


----------



## mountainboomer (Nov 4, 2009)

I can't wait!


----------



## whoru (Nov 4, 2009)

thanks for the nice comment cant wait to see pics when u get your new GU in....


----------

